

The Cloud Is For You - paddyforan
http://paddy.io/posts/the-cloud-is-for-you/

======
anebg
Blatant advertisement for a possible solution to Sentry's problem with the
cloud

~~~
paddyforan
Sorry you feel that way. I try to keep the line between my work and myself
pretty clear. If I didn't work for Iron, I'd still suggest he try the product,
as I actually believe it may help. I use it in my own projects, and it helps
me. If people ask me if they should use Iron and I don't actually believe it
would help them, I tell them it's not a good fit for their product. If
developers aren't happy using our products, they stop using them and we stop
getting paid, so what's the point?

I think it's a bit unfair to say the point of the post was an advertisement,
however. Considering I spent the entire post talking about the difference
between cloud computing and PaaS and only mentioned the company I work for
twice (once as a matter of disclosure), I'd think it a bit of a stretch to
claim the point was to shill a product. Especially when I could've just
spammed him on Twitter. As far as spamming goes, this is probably the least
effective way I've ever heard of.

